# Cat's nose has dried wet food...how to clean?



## xxKennyDxx (Dec 11, 2012)

Hey guys,

Cyrus is a piggy eater. After a month or so, I noticed he has a patch on the top of his nose (he literally dives in) that has now formed into a tough patch of wet food that has dried on him.

I tried water and a paper towel, it softens the area up but does not get the hardened out. I know it's his food, and not an infection because after he got done eating today-- sure enough a little piece on the tip (which i cleaned)

How do I go about getting that off, it's rough and when he nods me in the face you can tell its there LOL. Not to mention he's probably always smelling food as well.

Thanks,
Kenny


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I'd put a little dab of Vaseline on it to soften it up. It won't hurt him if he ingests it. I'd put it on and wait a couple hours and see if you can get any of it off. Do it again if necessary.


----------



## Bonnie037 (Jan 15, 2013)

You could also try a warm wet wash cloth. You can scrub a little harder with it than a paper towel but it's still soft enough for a kitty nose. I wouldn't be too afraid to give it a good scrub.


----------



## xxKennyDxx (Dec 11, 2012)

Ok, thanks guys.

It doesn't seem to bother him, it's just something that I notice. He likes to nutch me in the face lol, and its scratching my skin!!!

Ill try the vasoline, at first I thought it was a scab but after thinking it over, he does dive in nose first, its just dried up Blue Buffalo LOL.....and he just finished eating--- sure enough, it's all over the tip of his nose lol!


----------



## purr machine (Dec 17, 2012)

How long has the food been there? 

Teddy gets stuff on his nose all the time.. It's tough to get it out, and I found that the best way to clean it is to leave it alone. Soon enough he licks it off somehow, or bumps his nose into carpet or something and rubs it off.. For me trying to get the dry stuff off his nose is causing both of us too much discomfort


----------



## xxKennyDxx (Dec 11, 2012)

A month or so before I started noticing the hard clumps on the tip of his nose


----------



## Meowhaus (Jan 21, 2013)

Warm water and a washcloth if kitty will let you do it. If it's really stuck, just a drop of cat-safe shampoo or dishsoap on a warm, damp cloth and work it in gently, then wipe off the excess. Vaseline would probably work too.


----------

